
Could Reddit sleuths cause harm the Boston bombing investigation? - jnazario
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/reddit-users-may-cause-harm-quest-aid-boston-bombing-investigation
======
joezydeco
Teen: I am not the Boston Marathon Bomber

[http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/teen-boston-marathon-
bomber/st...](http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/teen-boston-marathon-
bomber/story?id=18990057#.UXBcBKLCZ8H)

